# Suche gutes Brassenfutter



## eike (12. April 2011)

Hallo kann mir jemand ein gutes fertig gemischtes Brassenfutter empfehlen wo ich nichts mehr untermischen muss was ich fertig kaufen kann und wo man auch beim Vergleichsangeln etwas mit fängt


----------



## Tricast (12. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Brassenfutter*

So etwas gibt es nicht! Es ist immer abhängig vom Gewässer und der Jahreszeit welches Futter oder welche Mischung genommen wird.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## -FishHunter- (12. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Brassenfutter*

zammataro brassen ist gut ! 1kg 3,20euro


----------



## Downbeat (12. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Brassenfutter*

Tricast hat Recht, das ist schwierig. 
Ich habe Anfang des Jahres TopSecret PowerFood BrassenMix geholt um`s mal zu testen.
Als es noch kalt war im Fluss ne Nullnummer, im See kleine Rotaugen/Rotfedern. Seit es wärmer ist im Fluss kleine bis mittlere Rotaugen(fast ausschließlich) und im See mittlere bis große Rotfedern und Brassen bis 35cm.
Das nur als Beispiel, wir sprechen von 4 Fluss und 3 See Ansitzen wobei jeweils die gleichen Gewässer befischt wurden.


----------



## Udo561 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Brassenfutter*



eike schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand ein gutes fertig gemischtes Brassenfutter empfehlen



Hi,
versuch mal Big Fish in gelb , soll normal Karpfen locken , ist aber wirklch sehr gut auf Brassen.
Die sind zumindest immer vor den karpfen am Platz :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## kati48268 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Brassenfutter*

Dieses hier 
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...sensas-mein-futter-von-w-r-kremkus/detail.jsf
ist #6#6#6,   aber auch #q#q#qteuer!

Kannst es aber problemlos mit gleicher Menge Billigpniermehl strecken.
Und: die Konsistenz muss zur Strömung passen, außerdem ist der richtige Lebendfutteranteil entscheidend, ob du die Fische am Platz halten kannst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Brassenfutter*

50 % Record Silber
50 % Turbo Schwarz

Sind beides Sorten von v. d. Eynde


----------



## Downbeat (12. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Brassenfutter*

@Udo
du meinst das von Browning oder?


----------



## Udo561 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Brassenfutter*

Hi,
ich dachte da an das Futter von Timar
Wird in 3 KG Beuteln angeboten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## -FishHunter- (12. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Brassenfutter*

ja das timar is auch gut zum feeder hatte mal das match futter davon getestet !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Brassenfutter*

Habt Ihr für mich mal nen Link von Timar?


----------



## Tricast (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Brassenfutter*

www.posen-zum-angeln.de
Das ist der Vertreter für Deutschland; der müßte Dir sagen können wo Du das Futter bekommst.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## hecht612 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Brassenfutter*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> zammataro brassen ist gut ! 1kg 3,20euro



kann ich nur zustimmen
nur hier kostet es 3.50€ :q


----------



## eike (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Brassenfutter*

Danke für die Tipps wie ist es muss ich noch Lockstoff untermischen,wenn ja welchen empfiehlt ihr mir


----------



## -FishHunter- (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Brassenfutter*

bei den zammataro brassen brauchste nix mehr beimischen ! 
du kannst wenn du was ausprobieren möchtest noch was zammataro red nektar beimischen gibt es in kleinen tüten die mit 200g befüllt sind ! 
auf 1kg trockenfutter kommen 10-50g von dem pulver !
das bedeutet in stillwasser 10g im fliesswasser bis zu 50g ! denn sonst wird es zu süss , wenn du 50g ins stillwasser machst dann verscheuchst du die fische wenns zu extrem süss wird ! 
kleiner tip dosiere mit einem kleinen löffel der hat so etwa 5g wenn er gestrichen voll ist !
wenn das futter locker sein soll also mehr volumen dann kannste gequetschten hanf beimischen !


----------



## chris_k (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Brassenfutter*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr für mich mal nen Link von Timar?


 
http://www.derstippershop.de/Lockstoffe-Futter-155/Fertigfutter-158/Timar-Mix/


----------

